# Phinizy Swamp WMA



## fowlplay87 (Jan 22, 2016)

Is anyone hunting phinizy swamp this year? Haven't seen many trucks.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 22, 2016)

That is because everybody got tickets again for parking like they do every year. The swamp is extremely high and the duck numbers have not been great. The few birds have been really spread out and scared to death from folks trying to kill them over the tree tops. If they would enforce a 15 shell limit, the place would be a lot better when the birds and conditions are right.


----------



## fowlplay87 (Jan 22, 2016)

There are quite a few changes to be made that would improve quality of the hunt. Also a few changes for safety of the hunters.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Jan 22, 2016)

The dnr hunter survey they had awhile back in Wilkes county, people suggested they make it quota only because it had gotten so bad. It's dangerous enough without all the crazy people hunting there. Plus I'd rather not die in a swamp in south Augusta. Private land around there is WAYYYY better.


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Jan 22, 2016)

duckyaker90 said:


> The dnr hunter survey they had awhile back in Wilkes county, people suggested they make it quota only because it had gotten so bad. It's dangerous enough without all the crazy people hunting there. Plus I'd rather not die in a swamp in south Augusta. Private land around there is WAYYYY better.



It is tough hunting but when conditions are right and you know what you are doing, Phinizy is better than most private land around here.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 22, 2016)

And here we go again naming another over crowded area on the forum talking about birds. You might as well draw maps to your hole and hand out bojangles to folks on the way in........


----------



## duckyaker90 (Jan 22, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> And here we go again naming another over crowded area on the forum talking about birds. You might as well draw maps to your hole and hand out bojangles to folks on the way in........



Come on bo, don't tell me you believe everything you read on the Internet.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 22, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> And here we go again naming another over crowded area on the forum talking about birds. You might as well draw maps to your hole and hand out bojangles to folks on the way in........



That's funny if it weren't so true and sad.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 23, 2016)

duckyaker90 said:


> Come on bo, don't tell me you believe everything you read on the Internet.



I do on this one because i grew up hunting out there.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 23, 2016)

I remember when it was not aWMA


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Jan 23, 2016)

Here you go...LOL


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 23, 2016)

LIB MR ducks said:


> Here you go...LOL



You LIE!!! That bojangles is no longer there.... It has relocated a couple miles down the road. 
As far as that hole goes have at it........ I would highly recommend wading out in that pond....


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Jan 24, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> You LIE!!! That bojangles is no longer there.... It has relocated a couple miles down the road.
> As far as that hole goes have at it........ I would highly recommend wading out in that pond....



Probably need to add a foot or two  to the decoy lines too.


----------



## welderguy (Jan 24, 2016)

I know where I'm going next year....me and about 200 others too.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Jan 24, 2016)

Good luck to ya or y'all.


----------

